# web monitoring for Android



## aadebayo (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi All

I want to get a smart phone for my 15 year old son. However, I need to make sure that I can monitor the web sites that he visits. Please can any one recommend a good web monitoring app for android phone?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 26, 2015)

I have Covenant Eyes on my iPhone and Kindle Fire HD. Some have mentioned issues with it but I've not had any real problems. It allows me to set an example of integrity for our men and it is a safeguard for me as well. 

The heart is the real issue here, Prov 4.23. Will pray for you and your son, that Christ be glorified in your home! 

Grace to you.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 26, 2015)

Covenant Eyes is great (I would almost say necessary!) for laptops or desktops, but it has no means of tracking what happens within an app. So it will tell you which apps your son is using but not what he's viewing. So you would see that he used the "Youtube" app or the "Internet" app but you would have no record of what he had watched.


----------



## joebonni63 (Feb 26, 2015)

on the iphone you can block out diff material just have to make a pin number that your child will never know and then they will be blocked from the content i think i am not sure the android will do the same.


----------



## Briandh (Mar 1, 2015)

I use 'qustodio'. It has been easy to setup and easy to manage as far as unblocking pages, and changing time limits. 

One thing I did was remove the YouTube app on the device. They can still access youtube through the browser, but now I can see what they are viewing on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4arrows (Mar 1, 2015)

We use Kidsplace for our children's Android phones and tablets. It very effectively allows you to completely turn off whatever functions or apps you choose. So instead of giving them the internet with limitations, we can simply turn off the internet, so young children can play games and use school programs with no access to internet or youtube. I am not sure if you are wanting that for a 15 year old, but it has been quite effective for our uses. My oldest is 14 and I am looking for some different protection for him that allows for some additional freedom, but still provides a good barrier against the wickedness out there. Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 2, 2015)

4arrows said:


> We use Kidsplace for our children's Android phones and tablets. It very effectively allows you to completely turn off whatever functions or apps you choose. So instead of giving them the internet with limitations, we can simply turn off the internet, so young children can play games and use school programs with no access to internet or youtube. I am not sure if you are wanting that for a 15 year old, but it has been quite effective for our uses. My oldest is 14 and I am looking for some different protection for him that allows for some additional freedom, but still provides a good barrier against the wickedness out there. Let me know what you come up with.



I will try Kikdsplace. We do not want him on the internet exempt on the computer, where we can monitor what web sites he visits. I will take a look.


----------



## bushums (Mar 15, 2015)

aadebayo, you should check out accountable2you. I have found it works better on android than covenant eyes since it watches all apps (including text messages) and gives you immediate text message alerts for questionable sites. Perhaps using a monitoring solution along with something like qustodio or kids place?

Above all, help him develop a desire and personal conviction for purity, and pray like crazy!


----------

